# Cinch question? Neoprene vs string?



## kevinshorses

Most cinch sores are caused or at least aggrivated by bacteria. Neoprene cinches are much easier to keep clean.


----------



## Idlepastures

I remember hearing that now. When I got my pony several years ago, the tack store set up with a neoprene one, but I couldn't remember why or if there was a significant reason.


----------



## Poseidon

Some Pro Choice cinches I've seen/used are very grippy, so I could easily see that as a reason.


----------



## trailhorserider

I hate neoprene cinches. My friend's horses always stink so bad with the sweat dripping out from under the neoprene. And one horse (a friends, not mine) used to gall really bad with neoprene. So I have never had the urge to buy one.

I like mohair (or alpaca) myself. Soft, strong, breathable, natural fibers. 

To clean periodically wash it out in a bucket of water right after you take it off the horse. It will rinse easily and then hang to dry. No problem with dirty smelly cinches.


----------



## Saddlebag

Heat gets trapped under a neoprene cinch which can cause the horse's skin to start breaking down. The mohair multistrand cinch is one of the best to use. The wool wicks moisture away, the strands allow a little air next to the skin and it provides good crip.


----------



## kevinshorses

I ride 8 hours per day every day in mountains and desert and all I use are neoprene cinches. They will not make the horses skin break down. When the horse sweats the sweat acts as a lubricant and lets the skin slide a little which keeps it from getting friction sores. 

There are very few people on this forum that ride horses harder than I do and neoprene works well for me.


----------



## Golden Horse

Each to their own, I prefer a mohair cinch myself I don't like neoprene much.


----------



## bsms

Golly. My horses seem happiest with felt. They do OK with string. The neoprene seems to annoy them, but I don't know why.


----------



## Joe4d

kevinshorses said:


> I ride 8 hours per day every day in mountains and desert and all I use are neoprene cinches. They will not make the horses skin break down. When the horse sweats the sweat acts as a lubricant and lets the skin slide a little which keeps it from getting friction sores.
> 
> There are very few people on this forum that ride horses harder than I do and neoprene works well for me.


can you post a link or pic of what you mean? I have the ones that are some kind of waffle weave neoprene, I have head they grip to much and can cause sores, or are you using the smooth looks like a wetsuit type material ?


----------



## Gidget

I use felt/string...My horse is allergic to neoprene.


----------



## usandpets

My wife uses an air something cinch. It is white on the side to the horse and has big squares in it. It's like a rubber material. She loves it. I like the felt cinches. The rope ones seem to pinch and irritate the horse, in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I use neoprene myself and have never had a problem with it. I love how it cleans so easily. But I have known a few horses that are allergic to it and get bad hives from it.


----------



## Gidget

my horse was so allergic(i even use a tacky pad with it) and she looked like she got attacked my bees..where all the tack was it had swelled up and you can see it for far away...I even had skid boots that had neoprene and it caused sores on her legs.


----------



## Duren

My trainer recently told me that neoprene in general tends to pinch and pull the hair, so he prefers felt, wool or sting. I personally have always used neoprene and never had a problem with it. So aside from allergies, I think its just whatever you prefer.


----------



## kevinshorses

Joe4d said:


> can you post a link or pic of what you mean? I have the ones that are some kind of waffle weave neoprene, I have head they grip to much and can cause sores, or are you using the smooth looks like a wetsuit type material ?


I'll see if I can find a link.


----------



## mls

kevinshorses said:


> I ride 8 hours per day every day in mountains and desert and all I use are neoprene cinches. They will not make the horses skin break down. When the horse sweats the sweat acts as a lubricant and lets the skin slide a little which keeps it from getting friction sores.
> 
> There are very few people on this forum that ride horses harder than I do and neoprene works well for me.


Glad you know everyone so well.

I've seen some nasty girth galls from neoprene. Once sand gets in, it stays and scratches.

It truly depends on the horse. My main stays are mohair or hospital felt.


----------



## Tianimalz

I don't like the rope cinches, I've had them rub before and really I'm too lazy (and busy) to clean the cinch after every ride. That said, I don't like the grippy cinches either- they DO rub and I've had nothing but bad luck with them. I adore my hand-me-down smooth neoprene girth, I've never had it slip, I've never seen it rub my mare, and all I do is wipe it down when it gets dirty. That thing is durable too, I can't remember what brand it is, but it's lasted through two generations of use and only has some rust on the buckle, and a couple chips out of the material. 
The felt ones are okay, I've never had them cause sores, but again- I hate cleaning them :lol: I spend enough time cleaning saddles, kids, horses, and chore-work, I love cutting time when possible.


----------



## bsms

For cleaning felt, I just hang it up and hose it off. I don't try to get horse hair out of it, just sweat and grit. But then, southern Arizona is good for letting things dry fast outside.


----------



## iridehorses

I prefer the mohair string cinch but I brush it off each time before a ride to get the hair and dried sweat off. I'll use a neoprene cinch from time to time if I've washed my mohair and it hasn't dried yet.

What I won't use is a neoprene pad.


----------



## Tianimalz

iridehorses said:


> What I won't use is a neoprene pad.


Agreed, I used to use one once because it matched my saddle perfectly, fit good, and matched the horse pretty dang good too. I didn't know any better until the neoprene had rubbed several nice marks into my poor mare. I stick with wool/nice fluffy thick fabric from now on.


----------



## kait18

i use a rope girth but i made a girth cover with felt and another with wool(knitted tightly) to cover the entire belly. the covers hold the ropes in place so it can't pinch and it makes it easy to clean. take off the cover and put it in a bucket of water and hang dry. 
i personally don't like the neoprene they seem to cause rashes on all my horses.


----------



## myhorsesonador

usandpets said:


> My wife uses an air something cinch. It is white on the side to the horse and has big squares in it. It's like a rubber material. She loves it. I like the felt cinches. The rope ones seem to pinch and irritate the horse, in my opinion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Air Flex is what your thinking of. I have one, and I'll never go back! When I still had sonador I noticed that she even moved beter with the air flex then felt or rope. It cleans off really easy 2! I got the roper with the smart buckle. I don't have a horse any more but I still have the cinch! :lol:


----------



## kevinshorses

This is one of the cinches I use Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Mustang Pro-X Neoprene Cinch

I also use a neoprene saddle pad that I'm very happy with. I used to use wool pads but I think they caused too much friction during a long day and sored my horses. The neoprene self-lubricates and reduces friction. It's not exactly the same but very similar to the one linked below.

Contour Pedic Saddle Pad Equibrand (Equine - Supplies Tack - Saddle Accessories - Pads)


----------



## Tianimalz

kevinshorses said:


> This is one of the cinches I use Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Mustang Pro-X Neoprene Cinch


That's pretty much the one I use, no the same brand, but the same basic design and function. Like I already said- loved it and lasted a dang long time.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I really depends on the horse for me. I have several differant cinches. My barrel mare has always done great with a neoprene cinch, but I had a little palomino filly who would ALWAYS get sores with any kind of neoprene touching her skin. It didn't matter if it was a pad, cinch, boot, blanket, etc. So I used alpaca string on her. But I had another who just seemed to really like wool cinches.

To each horse his own preference.


----------



## SaddleOnline

Neoprene is easier to clean, easier to keep clean and less likely to break or dry rot.


----------



## Idlepastures

Thanks for the tips/tidbits everyone! Doesn't make my deciding which one to get any easier, but its good to know string/hair isn't out of 'style'. LOL


----------



## paintedpastures

I have used both, my 2 saddles now have neoprene but my one mare just discovered is sensitive to it,so i'll have to use the mohair cinch on her,hasn't had a problem with that.


----------



## katieandscooby

I personally like my string cinches. They have just a bit of give in them, where neoprene doesn't. Those fluffy wool cinches seem to like to slip and I don't even own one. Sister's three year old, which she works hard in the feedlot and out, at work(over 2800 cows, meaning lots of miles) would sore with her one neoprene cinch, she bought a Justin cinch- big thick felt, with kinda a neoprene bottom, and he is doing well on that one. I have never had a problem with anything soring from my rope cinches. My old guy sores from neoprene too, and that's one of the reasons I got away from it years ago. That being said, I did buy myself a neoprene a couple years ago and it has been a really good cinch.

I think it depends more on quality rather then material. A badly made rope cinch is just as bad as a crappy neoprene cinch. I would recommend either a mohair string cinch ( personal fave) or a good quality neoprene. Just depends what you do with your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider1

Defenitley Neoprene. Ive used the wool ones or like the ones with little srtings and they pinch ALOT
so get neoprene


----------



## Fort fireman

i like the traditional wool string cinches. Of course I tend to like all of the more traditional stuff. Wool saddle blankets, horse hair mecates, rawhide bosals and reins, rein chains. I would even like to learn the mystery of the spade bit but no one in the carolinas, that I 've found, know much about it.


----------



## Cruiser

I use wool/felt cinches and pads mostly because I've had synthetics irritant horses skin, but I don't live in a dry, hot or overly cold environment, so I am guessing those are factors that should play in the decision.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

I use Neoprene, never had a horse that didn't like it and I haven't had any troubles with it rubbing. I used to use wool, but I had one horse that HATED it. The wool would pinch him, and he was very sensitive (hated even being brushed) but had no problems with the neoprene so I just sticked with that.


----------



## GotaDunQH

OuttatheBlue said:


> I use Neoprene, never had a horse that didn't like it and I haven't had any troubles with it rubbing. I used to use wool, but I had one horse that HATED it. The wool would pinch him, and he was very sensitive (hated even being brushed) but had no problems with the neoprene so I just sticked with that.


Same here...neoprene all the way for me. I haven't used a string girth in over 20 years.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I hate the neoprene cinches. I prefer Mohair. The thing about buying a "string" cinch is making sure it really is Mohair, most of them are a synthetic blend. If it doesn't say 100% Mohair it is most likely a blend. 

I even have a horsehair cinch. I like them too, but they are hard to find and a little spendy. Someone recommended a human hair one, I have seen them but I have a hard time blowing a couple hundred bucks on a cinch that will see more cow **** than daylight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE

I only use Neoprene chinches if I'm only going to be riding for an hour or so. If I'm doing an all-day ride, or a roping jackpot ect. Right now, I have a felt lined Smart cinch on my saddle, but I do use a mohair cinch for long rides, like cattle drives, jackpots...

Neoprene cinches, I've found, are more likely to burn your horse than mohair or other materials. 

I'm using this cinch right now:








I used to have this cinch, but it burnt my horse:


----------



## DejaVu

I use neoprene. 

The smooth kind though, not the rubbery, grippy stuff Pro Choice has. The pro choice type rubs my horse.

These are the two I use, and my horse is really comfortable with both.
Soft Touch Girth by Classic Equine in Girths at Schneider Saddlery
Dura-Tech® Neoflex Straight Girth in Girths at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## kevinshorses

I had never had a horse get sore from a neoprene cinch untill about a week ago when a horse developed sores in the cinch area after only a few rides. I think he may be sensitive to the neoprene. He also became sore on the top of his withers. I was also using a neoprene pad. That being said I have riden dozens of horses in this set up and this is th first horse to have a problem.


----------



## COWCHICK77

When those neoprenes got popular I let someone at a tack shop talk me into buying one, I used it once, left a bunch of sores and I promptly cut it up and threw it away! Lol. I don't like wearing plastic clothes so I can't imagine using plastic tack. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tcb5040

I also use a neoprene pad and girth, without problem. I prefer that combo, I've only had it sore one horse on which I used my wool pad and mohair cinch. I prefer neoprene as mohair plus my leather latigo gives alot of give


----------



## kevinshorses

COWCHICK77 said:


> When those neoprenes got popular I let someone at a tack shop talk me into buying one, I used it once, left a bunch of sores and I promptly cut it up and threw it away! Lol. I don't like wearing plastic clothes so I can't imagine using plastic tack. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some neoprene is rubbery and some is a slicker plasticy neoprene. I don't use the rubbery kind but the slicker smoother kind is okay.


----------



## COWCHICK77

kevinshorses said:


> Some neoprene is rubbery and some is a slicker plasticy neoprene. I don't use the rubbery kind but the slicker smoother kind is okay.


I guess I have never noticed the difference in the textures


----------



## kevinshorses

I was going to buy one of the Wonder Pads but I noticed the bottom was real rubbery and I thought there ws a good chance that it wouldn't have enough slip and would sore my horses so I bought a Mustang brand synthetic pad because it doesn't have much "grip". Same with the cinches. The cheaper ones have less grip than the high dollar ones do.


----------



## COWCHICK77

kevinshorses said:


> I was going to buy one of the Wonder Pads but I noticed the bottom was real rubbery and I thought there ws a good chance that it wouldn't have enough slip and would sore my horses so I bought a Mustang brand synthetic pad because it doesn't have much "grip". Same with the cinches. The cheaper ones have less grip than the high dollar ones do.


So what is the theory behind using neoprene rather than traditional mohair or wool? It just seems to me that the plastic traps the heat and would burn the skin. Even with a wool pad which known for cooling and wicking , on a hot day if I have the opportunity I will uncinch and lift my saddle and pad to cool the back. Is there something I am not aware of?


----------



## kevinshorses

I started using the neoprene because I was crossing a river a lot and my cinches were getting trashed and also because they were dirty my horses developed a fungus that sored them. Once I switched to the neoprene I could wipe it off and spray it with a little clorox water and not hve any fungus. The neoprene pad I use has holes along the bck that allow heat to escape. I also try to stop and unsaddle or at lest lift my saddle and cool the back once in a while. I think I had more problems with friction soring my horses than heat. A little sweat on the neoprene reduces friction a bunch.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I've used all kinds of cinches & pads over the years. Most of my rides are less than 2 hours now so the neoprene works well as it cleans so easily. But I have others avaliable if there is some kind of problem. Keeping if clean & keeping the sand away really helps.


----------



## COWCHICK77

kevinshorses said:


> I started using the neoprene because I was crossing a river a lot and my cinches were getting trashed and also because they were dirty my horses developed a fungus that sored them. Once I switched to the neoprene I could wipe it off and spray it with a little clorox water and not hve any fungus. The neoprene pad I use has holes along the bck that allow heat to escape. I also try to stop and unsaddle or at lest lift my saddle and cool the back once in a while. I think I had more problems with friction soring my horses than heat. A little sweat on the neoprene reduces friction a bunch.


Oh Ok, I guess I never really knew the porpose of the neoprene! Had a crappy experience and banished it forever from my tackroom! Lol


----------

